# 1999 bmw z3 roadster 2.8 automatic crank no start



## Beckyhartline (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm new to the BMW world. So any suggestions are welcomed. I went to dinner came out and my car wouldn't start. That was a month ago. I've replaced the thermostat housing cam sensor and crank sensor as well as checked relays/fuses. I'm lost on what to do next. I would appreciate any help at all


----------



## Beckyhartline (Oct 24, 2020)

Also it has plenty of fuel pressure


----------



## Beckyhartline (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Bilito (Aug 9, 2017)

I had a similar issue on my 97 Z3 turned out to be a bad wire that supplies power to the fuel control computer and fuel pump. MY wire was corroded where it connected to the battery. Hard to see because the battery terminal is partially hidden under the trunk floor


----------

